# Good books on swords?



## Poor Uke (Dec 14, 2009)

Can anyone point me to any good literature about swords?

Different ways of making them, history and development etc...


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a vast field, *Poor Uke*.  Are you interested in any area or period in particular or at the beginning of your journey and don't yet know?


----------



## lklawson (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, what Sukerkin said.

If you just want an overview of all swords ever made anywhere at any time well, there are a very few books.

If you have something more specific in mind, narrow it down to that,  Time period, area, etc.  For instance, European Sabers of the 18th Century.  Or English swords of the Middle Ages, or more broadly, Medieval European swords.

Burton's "Book of the Sword" is considered a seminal work but rather dated by modern standards with a few inaccuracies sprinkled in simply because he was working with a Victorian mindset and the best available information for the time.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Poor Uke (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi

I am most definitly at the begining of my journey. I am interested mostly in the different ways in which swords have been made and how that has evolved over time in different cultures.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2009)

My suggestion would be to make use of the medium to which you are connected to do a little research.  Because you are starting with a clean slate but with an idea in mind of what you are interested in, then you will be amazed what 'link surfing' will net you in terms of ideas of where to look next.

It will also bring you into contact with the very great number of misconceptions and myths about swords, their construction and use.

For example, with next to no effort I dug up:

http://www.anvilfire.com/FAQs/swords_faq_index.htm

which contains quite a few recommendations on further study.

Also:

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Me...-Swordmaking/Robert-G-Hoyland/e/9780906094525


http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...ry+of+sword+making+book&source=gbs_navlinks_s


----------



## Poor Uke (Dec 15, 2009)

Thankyou Sukerkin this should distract me from work for a while 

Do you personally have a favourite book on swords?


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 15, 2009)

Not really, *Uke*. 

As I noted above, it's a huge subject and there is no one resource that covers everything. Thankfully the Net makes research immensely easier than it used to be - no need to physically travel to out of the way libraries and root through card indexes .

Another place worth visiting electronically is:

http://www.oakeshott.org/

and also

http://www.myarmoury.com/about.html

I am more interested in how swords are used than how they are made, altho that is a fascinating subject in and of itself.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 16, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I am more interested in how swords are used than how they are made, altho that is a fascinating subject in and of itself.



There are even books for people like me, who are interested specifically in the sharpening and polishing of traditionally made Japanese swords 
Sharpening and polishing is an art that is completely separate from smithing. Like smithing itself, it is an art that takes a lifetime to master. I was told by a Japanese expert that as an art it was even higher regarded than the actual smithing.

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Japanese-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260961629&sr=1-1
This book is a real treasure trove of information from an authorative source that you won't find any place else on the internet.


----------

